# Mk2 Volkswagen GTI 8v



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, given that Hev's TTRS isn't likely to be here before March/April 2011, I figured it might be wise to get an alternative mode of winter transport for me, for when my drivers licence arrives back

Saw this advertised on http://www.scottishvag.com, and had my father in law (ex police mechanic) to go & have a good look at it today

Last of the Mk2 GTI models, 1991 big bumper model with 157k miles from new which is pretty good for a 19 year old car used regularly. Bog standard, and not been messed around with. 15" BBS RA wheels. Bodywork is in very good condition for year and interior is in mint condition- no rips or tears to seats. Everything works including MFA.

Folder full of receipts and every MOT certificate from new


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate always loved the mk2 looks just like a mk2 16v I had a good few years ago


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

that looks really really good! where did you get one? please can we have some high res interior pics?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice, much better drivers car than later/est models. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

actually i think the steering was, em, vintage, but what do I know, i'm only 4. Come on! piccies of int!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

thats almost mint my god! brb.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

oh and thank you.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Only bit of rust (known!)

Battery tray


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Look at the amount of room in engine bay, could even work on it yourself & still be sane. Rust  
Hoggy.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ok thats ruined it for me byes.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the mk2s might be going up a bit in value so keep it right and you might make a bit on it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a very nice car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can really go off some people :wink: Very nice car .


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You can really go off some people :wink: Very nice car .


Well, I still don't know if / when I can drive again.. It might end up as a garage queen :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Lovely, I had a MK2 Golf, J reg, 5 door, 8v, big bumpers, rainbow interior and the BBS wheels and I loved it.

I would love another one, or another Corrado - lucky you.

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

GTI arrived tonight courtesy of father in law ...too dark to have a proper look, but appears in good nick otherwise

Exhaust is a little louder than I would have expected...maybe get it up on a ramp to check it out


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks a great little car - always wanted an old Golf - just to look after and almost use as a spare car.

Often find myself trawling through autodrader and the condition of some of them is amazing but also some real sheds out there, looks like you a real gem there!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's going into my preferred local garage tomorrow to get a once over, and see if anything needs attention for winter

The mechanic was very impressed with it tonight, when I dropped in past to ask him a question


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Mechanic gave it a thorough once over today...

Slight corrosion on a brake pipe, and slight corrosion on the exhaust back box

Not bad for a 19 year old car


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

phope said:


> Mechanic gave it a thorough once over today...
> 
> Slight corrosion on a brake pipe, and slight corrosion on the exhaust back box
> 
> Not bad for a 19 year old car


thats a result - let me know if you ever want to sell it :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi don't push in


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Pottster said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanic gave it a thorough once over today...
> ...


When the new toy arrives, there won't be enough room on the drive for the Golf....so we could negotiate :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

Hev said:


> Pottster said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


Certainly will be very interested, I don't think much negotiating would be needed 

That timing would be good for me too.

I'll stick a note on my calendar!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Pottster said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > When the new toy arrives, there won't be enough room on the drive for the Golf....so we could negotiate :wink:
> ...


LOL! - phope has just said "hands off my Golf"....hehehe but guess who wears the trousers in our house  :lol:

Hev x
(there still won't be enough room in the drive for 3 cars!!!!)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Some nice numbers on the rolling road today - pretty much bang on factory, 19 years on


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

how is that possible!


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

I do hope you will still be needing to make room on your drive when you new motor arrives 

As I said before I'd be very keen to take it off your hands.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Noted 

In any case, whether it is sold on or not, it's going to be well maintained in the meantime


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

phope said:


> Noted
> 
> In any case, whether it is sold on or not, it's going to be well maintained in the meantime


Good to hear - a car like this is to be looked after and enjoyed in full.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Car has been in at the bodyshop for some TLC - tidying up the stone chipped bonnet and some light rust

Full bonnet respray, lower doors and rear panel all painted - car then buffed up with the machine polisher by my mate who is the painter - he's a great painter, but obviously not so hot at setting the camera time and date :lol:

Also getting the brakes and pads changed all round, and getting brake fluid changed, as not sure when it was last done


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Pete I would cancle the RS and just keep the Golf


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would love another one of these 

EDIT - LOL realised I have already posted this    ^^^

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice! and great job!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Lovely, I had a MK2 Golf, J reg, 5 door, 8v, big bumpers, rainbow interior and the BBS wheels and I loved it.
> 
> I would love another one, or another Corrado - lucky you.
> 
> Charlie


Snap so did I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely, I had a MK2 Golf, J reg, 5 door, 8v, big bumpers, rainbow interior and the BBS wheels and I loved it.
> ...


Almost another snap I had a 1992 16v black 3 door and a G60 rado yellow of course


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> and a G60 rado yellow of course


I really, really wanted one of those. In yellow.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


I had a G60 Corrado too  in green with 196bhp Nugget Yellow [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I wish I had kept my 3 door 1991 GTi 16v deep bumper in Tornado Red [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just think if we all still had our mk2 Golfs we would all rich now :lol:


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

phope said:


> Car has been in at the bodyshop for some TLC - tidying up the stone chipped bonnet and some light rust...


Nice job - I take it your keeping it for while then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just think if we all had mk2s we would all be happy now :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice,still have a soft spot for mk2`s,ive had 15 of them in the past :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GiddersTT said:


> Very nice,still have a soft spot for mk2`s,ive had 15 of them in the past :lol:


Gillian the fact that you have had more MK2 Golf's than I have had cars says it all  Mr I have had 76 cars :roll: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pick it up at 8am tomorrow


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Dreaded MOT earlier this week....for some reason, I was shitting myself that it was going to fail :?

Had it serviced at the same time - I've noticed it's been using a bit more oil and coolant than what I would have expected, but the garage reckons all is OK

However, passed the MOT 1st time [smiley=dude.gif] with two advisories - some corrosion on a brake pipe (which was also there at the last MOT , and some slight movement on the offside front strut top

Fitting some replacement front speakers tomorrow, and giving it a good wax. It's taxed until the end of March, so will decide whether not not to keep it after that.

Only things letting the car down now are the slightly worn drivers bolster, the non-functioning light for the heater panel, slightly tatty boot lid vinyl, and a grubby engine bay - all of which fairly easily fixed by me, apart from electrics, which I'm completely useless with


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I remember right the front of the heater panel just pulls off and there is a bulb behind that might have blown


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

nah, the bulb is built right into the heater panel itself - there is power coming through the cable

The bulb is either fecked (and new heater panel needed) or the connector itself is dodgy


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sadly for sale :? 

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=196158


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Never sold this in the end despite a few offers - have kept it for now whilst I decide what to do - seems a shame to sit on the driveway until at least next March.

Never the less, timing belt and waterpump have been changed, as they'd not been done for a while. Some minor jobs done as well

I've been signed off work for the last few weeks, so in between sleeping and feeling extremely shit, have been trying to keep occupied. If I can get the rest of the car like this, then 8)


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck with any sale, but I'm curious as to why you haven't found a buyer?

I put a very good offer on the table and you turned it down as you said that you had an offer for the full price, if you were serious about a sale then I would have thought you would have been back in touch.

I know buying and selling a car is always a bit of chew but If you were serious about a sale I don't think you would have any problems shifting it.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi John

My health over the last few months has been pretty poor (have been signed off work for the last 5 weeks or so), so any sale of the Golf has been at the back of my mind completely

I did have an offer for the full price, but the buyer backed out saying he needed the money for other stuff instead. I also thought it best to get the waterpump and cambelt changed, so held onto the car whilst that was done. I've been replacing little bits of trim, clips, etc as I've gone along - VW Heritage is a pretty common sight on the bank statement at the moment :lol:

Added to that, there was the possibility that a close friend was going to lose his job and company car, and I offered him the use of the Golf if it was required. It hasn't been needed yet...

Your offer was definitely fair, so don't take any offence


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

phope said:


> Your offer was definitely fair, so don't take any offence


Cheers, It's looks a belter of car and something that deserves the attention your clearly giving it.

Maybe the one that got away I suppose as I've now opted for a Lupo Gti, but I'd be in a quandary if this Golf came back on the market.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess my quandary just now is that after putting time, money & effort into it...why sell it?

Friends and wife keep telling me to keep it, as it gives me something to do...I'm apparently now known in the street as "that bloke who keeps washing the Golf" :lol: :lol:

I've either fixed the stuff that needs to be fixed, or have the bits sitting ready to do, like the replacement battery tray panel. The bit of rust that is there at the moment bugs me, and it might just get put into the garage for them to weld in the replacement panel.

If I go to that hassle of taking off the front, then I may as well get stuff like uprated headlight looms, replacement coolant hoses, etc done at the same time.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Keep it, it sounds like you want to really 

I would love another MK2 Golf as the one I had was my 2nd favourite car after my TT, I could also be tempted by a Corrado, as I loved the one I had.

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Short of a full respray and fixing the little dings and chips that a twenty year old car has, I reckon this is as good as it will look.

Thanks to Craig for doing the hard graft today, whilst I stood back and waited 

Altitude needs sorting soon...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phope said:


> Altitude needs sorting soon...


It will look about 50 times better when that is done  it looks absolutely stunning.

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Had a pretty serious offer to buy the car this week, but I can't bring myself to sell it just now 

Took the drivers seat out to dismantle and repair the seat base... unexpected bonus of £7 in loose change underneath the carpet & soundproofing 










Wearing past it's best... I've been able to replace it with a genuine item, no longer available from VW










Mr Courier has been this morning, and delivered two shiny new genuine Hella headlamps

I'll be replacing the pockmarked existing ones, and getting an uprated headlight loom sorted at the same time. I put in some brighter bulbs last winter, which made a difference but the uprated loom should really make a big difference to the bulb output 

I've got a few more things to pull together, then will see about getting it back into Barry to get the suspension fitted


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Martin from Dent Devils was out today, and make a cracking job of getting rid of a couple of obvious dings in the offside rear panel and the bonnet

It's been pissing down all day, but managed to give the bonnet a decent coat of wax

Have also got hold of a new slam panel, so that's been primered up too. I'm waiting on a new bonnet lock & catch to arrive - going to get them chrome plated and will then get the new slam panel & battery tray fitted


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Now sold :?

Stuck it up for sale earlier this week - first viewer this morning bought it straight away for the full asking price 

Seems a shame to have it sitting around over the winter, especially when there's no guarantee I'll get my licence back next year (too many medical things ongoing at the moment)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I had a watch on this thread thinking it would be the first place you'd announce a potential sale....


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd been swithering for a few weeks since we got back from holiday, and sold it before I got the urge to start mucking around with the engine - pal has a VR6 conversion which was making me think about ripping out the 1.8 lump 

New owner has just sold a Mk1 GTI with a 1.8T and wants an original car for keeps

I've got a couple of successors in mind, but will probably wait till 2012 before buying anything - got to convince the DVLA doctors to give me my licence back next March, which may not be straightforward :?

Last couple of pics


----------

